# BEHMEM'S Got kids on the ground



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

My first registerable kids born on my farm just hit the ground tonight:stars:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats arty:


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations!! Pictures?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

boy? girl? weight? pictures please


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry it took so long for pics. I forgot part of kidding kit was the camera and I had lost it the darker one is the boy his name is Mabel's Pride the lighter one is the girl her name is Mabel's Joy they are both retained at this time. Sorry about the mess their shower needs cleaned again.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

New ones last night 2 more boys still 9 more does to kid these ones are not registered but gotta love those ears


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

love those cuties and their ears lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Those last 2 look like they're going to fly right out of there!


----------

